# Cubemeet / demo in Ottawa, Canada (March 13-14 2014)



## antoineccantin (Oct 14, 2013)

My school's Cube Club (Club de Cube L'Escale) are organizing a cube demo / meet at the Canadian Museum of Science and Technology for they're science week. It will be on Thursday and Friday March 13-14 from about 10:00 to 3:00. You're welcome to come meet other cubers in the area and show visitors how it's done.

We'll most likely be close to the demo stage or beside the trains (I should post here when we know). If you should attend, just say you're with the Club de Cube L'Escale (Es-kall) and they should let you come in for free.

Antoine Cantin
Club de Cube L'Escale


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 14, 2013)

Aww... wish I could come...


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2013)

BUMP this is in 3 days.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2013)

Antoine please think of something ridiculously fun and crazy cubing related, film it and share it. That will be awesome!


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 17, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Antoine please think of something ridiculously fun and crazy cubing related, film it and share it. That will be awesome!



Whaat?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 17, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Whaat?



make a crazy new event, or a normal puzzle....with a twist, I dunno anything super fun XD


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 19, 2013)

This is tomorrow.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 20, 2013)

Much thanks to Cubetastic for coming!


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Oct 21, 2013)

Just saw this post now. How was it?


----------



## Cubetastic (Oct 23, 2013)

Had fun with you guys, lemme know if you ever want to hang and cube and stuff!

(They let me demonstrate with them)


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2014)

There is another of these on March 13-14 at the same place and the same time as described in the original post. I hope to see you there!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump. This is soon.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 11, 2014)

film it please


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 11, 2014)

Ollie said:


> film it please



Up to date there's only 2 people attending, so I don't really think it's worth filming


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 11, 2014)

I would go if I wasn't 2,000 miles away!


----------

